# wildcoy73 w/ the iceman score big



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

well guys the pics will be up in a bit rabbit chewed my cord but had a few talking on the rost than i could see them fly down and could hear they where headed away from me so i was getting ready for the long day. at that time i looked up and seen a fan cresting the ridge i pick up the shotgun and was watching him strutting away when a hen pop up over the ridge and came running into my decoys and the tom was a following he made it to about 15 yards before the gun jumped into the air at 6:45 this morning took the measurment and to my surprise it is my best bird 1"spur and a 3/4" spur full fan and this is the good point the beard is 16 1/2 inches man am i a happy camper

good luck to all of ya and if you need a second caller let me know the season ended to soon


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Man Mike you don't waste any time! Congrats, now it looks like I got some work to do!:yikes:


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

did not want him to leave me as i lost the pike. this one will be hard to beat this year


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice bird mike. I think just seeing that face would give any bird a heart attack anyway


----------



## acarroll1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hell of a bird, Congrats!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That beard is 16.5 inches?


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> That beard is 16.5 inches?



Must be the picture. Are those 12" deck boards?

Either way beautiful bird.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

nice bird for sure but where were you measuring from to get 16.5 inches...from the top of his head?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

bird had a few more strands that also went 16 1/2 inches i have found it hard to keep those things from breaking off when they reach that lenght


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Awsome!


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

WOW
Knew there had to be something more then what we could see in the first picture. 

Sweet bird

Did you have it weighed?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice job!!!!I hope to add some more point's to our score this weekend GO TEAM ICEMAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice bird man!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

If that holds true with the measurement and you detach that beard correctly...you are holding THE state record single beard...state record according to the nwtf Michigan site is 16 inches!!!!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Looking at your pic...to me that looks like a multi-bearded turk????? Maybe??


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

nope it is a single beard. have the beard crimped in cardboard and awaiting for the taxidermy to call me and let me know she is out of the woods. had three peopl look at the bird and they all agree at the 16 1/2 inch a few old timers have told me to be very carefull with the beard for the break easily. remember thunderhead saying something about this also. just might have him scored either way he is a trophy for myself and in the end that is all that matters


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL, 16 1/2.... come on.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> LOL, 16 1/2.... come on.


 
only has to be one strand.....its legit.....why would he lie?


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

it's no state record!! state record is *19 12/16 Keith E. Crandall
* shot in 2006 in Jackson Co.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

have no need to lie about what i take when i am afeild. i hunt for the joy and not the trophy animals. as a read the book longest strand is what counts and that is where the measurment comes from. hopefully the wife will get out this weekend and get her first bird. till than i will leave that area alone and let the birds calm back down.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Very nice! 
Have it scored!!!! I'd call it better then 16 1/2". If that strand was pulled straight you'd get 16 3/4" easy! I don't think I would pull it though. :lol:
Congrats on a nice Tom.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

That is a monster if it holds up in the books Congrats on the new state record!! I dont know what the record is now but from the previous post it sounds like you might be holding it!


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

nice job buddy....points for are team...my hunt will start tomarrow night....hopfully i get r done


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

told ya to give me a call was waiting on ya to call i want to be back in the woods my season was very short but could not pass this boy up


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice bird...congrats! Make sure that strand is attatched.....a guy at work shot a bird once and thought he had a super long beard....turns out the strands were broken and had pulled out a little longer than the others!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice bird Congrats


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Longest beard is just that...just the beard...I got it here... http://www.mi-nwtf.org/staterecords.html

the 19 12/16 I believe is plus the spurs!?!?

Either way...very nice beard..congrats!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

well guys the score is in at 78.4, weight of bird hurt a bit and spurs still was a nice bird have the score sheet just a matter of sending it in


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats, that bird has some beautiful color. He'll look great on the wall.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry mike should have called you..i screwed around outside and lost track of time..tonight me n my buddy are going out to try to get em
rocky


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

wildcoy73 said:


> weight of bird hurt a bit


Next time shoot him a couple more times:lol: you generally have to shoot five or six times anyway:lol: j/k nice bird mikey you gonna get him STUFFED:evil:??


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

he is being stuffed with bread. to many feathers missing in the chest area so we will eat this one. i have this fall and next few years to get a good one for the full mount thinking of taking preston this weekend or chrissy. matters if the low life picks the kids up. would be a surprise hasn't picked them up in 8 months but for some reason he always pick them up if i have somethin plan


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Good hopw they get one as well. Let me know. Tonight I seen a nice tom chasing a hen at the pond. I set up a camera there. Going to set up blinds this week. Good luck this weekend


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Coy... 

I have been waiting to see if I can say I have chatted back and forth with holder of the state record.. I think someone else said it would clearly be the state record so I just wanted to see if it was official yet?


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

steve1983 said:


> it's no state record!! state record is 19 12/16 Keith E. Crandall shot in 2006 in Jackson Co.


I think this is from the buckfax website.

In no way am I trying to rain on your parade, like you said, no matter what, an awesome bird.

Who lists the actual official state record? Buckfax, NWTF, or another organization?


----------

